
Exploitable Vulnerability in libotr - otrx
https://www.x41-dsec.de/de/lab/advisories/x41-2016-001-libotr/
======
superkuh
>In order to successfully trigger the vulnerability, an attacker must be able
to send a data message of more than 5.5 gigabytes to a victim

Well, at least it's not trivial.

